# 200yds with bait?



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

using a 11-13' rod and a small bait(like a kingfish rig) is a 200 yd cast realistic from the sand?
i can do 150+- so i'm assuming the better casters could do much better.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Skunk King is the only one I know that can get that 200M


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Possible?? Yes. Likely?? No.

600 feet is a long cast. 

Assuming a *very* good caster, with a powerful rod, 4-5 oz, a nice tailwind and a trimmed areodynamic bait using either a full on groundcast or pendulum then it is possible.


Tommy


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like we need to to start a new method of presenting baits.

Bunker Chunkin' anywone?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Anyone who has ever worked at RDT, but they do it with 8n bait at the point with a 20 mph wind in their face. lol
charlie


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for the answers.
i was bs'ing with some guys and the subject came up.
i stuck my neck out and said that with the new rods,reels,lines and aerodynamic rigs i thought it was possible under the right conditions.
we are having a cast a muk the end of this month so i guess i'll find out if jersey guys are the equal of rdt.......lol


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

They forgot to mention that it only works in North Carolina... And only on spinning gear.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

and i presume only on mono......


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I use to do it all the time,,,, of course it was only at night in total darkness where no one else could see but I am sure it went 200 yards 8 N Bait to boot

Everyone knows your cast will go longer in the moon light

It's just a shame they dont hold them tournys at night 

PS: Almost forgot,,, ya have to use a River Rig


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Moonlight? That explains alot.*

I always knew I casted farther at night, but I swear I was hitting golf balls 500+yards at the driving range the other night.

On a serious note....I demo'd a saltiga ballistic and I really did get some more range. 17# suffix on a 525. Probably got 30 more yards casting that rod over my Tica's. I bet if I had 15# braid on the reel, I could get 30 more.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

at this thread.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Someone ought to study all of the imporvements in low light settings. Heck, even my girlfriend says I look like Brad Pitt in the dark.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

yerbyray said:


> Someone ought to study all of the imporvements in low light settings. Heck, even my girlfriend says I look like Brad Pitt in the dark.


My wife tells me I look like "the other Pitt".

I'm assuming that she means Armand... (get it - that's "arm" for short)


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That's what you get for assuming anything semi-liquid 1/2. What she was referring to was a pit alright, but a ch!t pit was what she meant.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

200 yards is possible as Tommy mentioned but that would be with clipped down bait rig or one of the DVice rigs. Heres a few video's of us confirming how far a baited rig can be sent out. 

http://youtu.be/t1dedILgpS0

From memory the best cast was around the 180+ meter mark which puts it up close to the 200 yard mark.

In the UK a lot of people use the Dvice thogh getting them here in Australia is very cost prohibitive though they do work very well. 

http://youtu.be/852HQtiVP98

I believe that a number of the guys ovesaes have used these with very impressive results though as I said they cost a bit but do work well.

Hope this gives you guys a few ideas.:fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

fish bucket said:


> and i presume only on mono......


Nope,it was dacron


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> That's what you get for assuming anything semi-liquid 1/2. What she was referring to was a pit alright, but a ch!t pit was what she meant.


You are right. She told me if I were any uglier I'd be you... That really hurt.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> 200 yards is possible as Tommy mentioned but that would be with clipped down bait rig or one of the DVice rigs. Heres a few video's of us confirming how far a baited rig can be sent out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/t1dedILgpS0
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really nice work.

I gotta learn that pendulum cast. I'm too damn stubborn to wade baits out.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

perhaps you should cast with a bag over your head... and everyone elses


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

It's possible but highly unlikely by most casters that I know and myself.

I have found that long range bait fishing works better with a single dropper clip down rig. It makes the presentation more aerodynamic and easier to manage. JMHO C2


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Only with a spinner 





9


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I have not seen anyone other than myself cast from the sand with bait, but IMO, if you are casting 150+ yards, with bait, that is very, very good. I have not measured any of my casts with bait, but I doubt they are close to 150 yards. That is a LONG ways out there.
I'm guessing this is not even on the map for consideration, for most fishermen.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

There are air cannons for those 200+ yard casts...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

lrs said:


> I have not seen anyone other than myself cast from the sand with bait, but IMO, if you are casting 150+ yards, with bait, that is very, very good. I have not measured any of my casts with bait, but I doubt they are close to 150 yards. That is a LONG ways out there.
> I'm guessing this is not even on the map for consideration, for most fishermen.


+1


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm a little confused when you say you haven't seen others cast bait from the beach.
are you saying everyone uses plugs?

when using a clip down kingfish rig 140-150yds is not spectacular.....very good yes but the big guns should beat that easily.
and yes it was done with a spinner and braid.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> i'm a little confused when you say you haven't seen others cast bait from the beach.
> are you saying everyone uses plugs?
> 
> when using a clip down kingfish rig 140-150yds is not spectacular.....very good yes but the big guns should beat that easily.
> and yes it was done with a spinner and braid.


WOW, when I grow up I want to move to NJ cause where I come from a 140-150yard cast from the sand or in the wash is a great cast...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have on several occasions gone a least 200 yds.But each time was after hearing the loud snap of the line parting ways with the leader in mid cast.Its getting that distance with the line staying together that is the hard part for me.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

abumike
we will be holding a cast a muk soon
why not come up and join us?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Small bait, clipped down, braid, 140-150yrds, esp if a tail wind, I am not betting against it.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Small bait, clipped down, braid, 140-150yrds, esp if a tail wind, I am not betting against it.


Yeah, well, how 'bout with 8 or 10 oz of lead and a bunker head with 17# mono??? Oh yeah...ya need a head wind, too.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not familiar with casting a kingfish rig. Maybe I need to get out more. Sounds like something I would like to try.
I started surf fishing about 10 years ago. I fish along the Texas gulf coast, mostly on the Bolivar peninsula.
When I think of weight plus bait, and casting from the sand, a 4oz spider weight plus a finger mullet or cut bait come to mind.
I like to use a Daiwa Sealine 30. It casts pretty good, but it can get away from you if youre' not careful.
I've not measured a cast, but it ain't 150 yards.
I usually wade out, cast, walk back to the beach and set the rod in a rod holder. Then turn on the clicker, and loosen the drag.
The sound of that clicker going off makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> abumike
> we will be holding a cast a muk soon
> why not come up and join us?


Wish I could. Cast-a-muck is a good time. Still not a true representation of real world fishing beach casting. Look, I'm not saying it CAN"T be done. I'm just saying......Way too many people think casting on grass albeit tourny or fishing equipment think these distances translate right into fishing distance. IT DOES NOT....PERIOD. I can throw a 1509 with a 757CTM Akios...1" FFrig...8oz weight and a half a 8" rubberfish 142 steps. Have done it many times at the school where I cast. A couple guys from here were there. I have yet to do it standing in sand nor with waves/water busting my legs. Now take from this what you want. Some can but most can't and I for one have no trouble admitting it..........Next.....


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

How much does a kingfish rig weigh?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> abumike
> we will be holding a cast a muk soon
> why not come up and join us?



....

Nevermind.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

lrs said:


> How much does a kingfish rig weigh?


depending on place and conditions 1-4ozs.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"half a 8" rubberfish 142 steps"

Pretty good distance with half a rubber fish


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

solid7 said:


> ....
> 
> Nevermind.



you opened the door, let's have it......


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> "half a 8" rubberfish 142 steps"
> 
> Pretty good distance with half a rubber fish


think that will keep me outta the dork hole ?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

casting from the water definitely changes things.
i cast from a hard pack beach.
a clip down king rig is very aerodynamic and light weight.
i checked back to results from a 2006 cast a muck and top throwers were doing 450-550' with a small bait.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

very good but the dynamics are just way different...


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I think under the right conditions....







and at 6am on Thursday it is possible.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Tommy said:


> Possible?? Yes. Likely?? No.
> 
> 600 feet is a long cast.
> 
> ...


This pretty much sums it up,coming from one of the best in the USA.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as Don, my longest casts are quite expensive. I just need to figure out how to keep my rig attached on those ones.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Dork Hole is actually a pretty cool place to fish, I fished there a few times, you can actually sit next to your rod and relax. I am getting my motions down in my front yard for the "Beach Pendulum" Cast which you may have enough room for at the Dork Hole but certainly there is not enough room for "Beach Pendulum" Cast on the Avon Front........

I am pretty sure there is not enough room for my modified short drop pendulum which is only a 270 degree rotation either on the end of Avon.......could be a bunch of shrapnel and lead rattling around if I clip one of the rails.... Worst case scenario you break off your rod tip and take out some of the other heavers out there and maybe one of the Kinnakeeters........

There is something to be said for safety and certainly if you break off trying a "stunt cast" on the planks you are going to hear about it from the other fishermen..if you are smoking them for distance, out catching them on Drum and in the process breaking off a fair amount....they will Hate you....

I know of a certain caster caught some heat from the peanut gallery for slapping the rail with a Pendulum Cast off of LIP

I have not done much practice in a high wind situation which makes it more difficult to properly time the cast....Heads Up......


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Never slapped the rail but did destroy a light one night on old Jennette's. But however we blamed it on the JB so I got away with it...Damndest thing that sinker going straight up instead of out...


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hit over 200 with small bait; 20knot west wind.. yea buddy. 4oz OTG.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*Tommy and Jerry*

I (we) enjoy your expertise on these subjects:fishing:


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*Tommy and jeramey*

I (we) enjoy your expertise on these subjects:fishing:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

ja2808
hallelujah


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i have been stalking this thread for awhile and now i'll add a little imput. i agree its but unlikely but for a lot of reasons its unlikely. first reason what bait are you using? whatever bait you're 
using is going to create drag and the bigger the bait the more drag. lets say you can cast just a sinker 500 feet now add a hook and bait it with lets say a worm that leader and abit can 
cause a 15% reduction so now that 500 foot cast turns into a 425 foot cast clip the hook down and you gain oh 50 feet now you're back to 475ft. so thats one factor
now in the words of the late great gowge "the only bait that'll survive a cast over 450ft is going to synthetic" i'm inclined to agree because if you cast over ground that sinker is hitting the ground at 
50-70mph there aren't many natural baits that can withstand that impact intact. then there is the start of the cast the sinker and bait are coming off the tip at speeds of 120-200mph
so clipped down rigs are required or your bait will get ripped off during the cast.

improvements in equipment? adsolutely to me the biggest improvement that can make this happen is braid fishbucket mentioned the 2006 tournament and just looking at those numbers would say 200yds is possible
2 casters over 570ft (thats 190yds) and here's an unknown fact about that day i was still using mono that day so i took 17lb mono over 190yds not by much but i did it. now since i stopped competing
i don't practice as much but i still go out every now and then and last summer i was playing around with a team alabama rod and a thunnus 12000f loaded with braid i was hitting 500-550 with just a 4oz sinker
if i had to accept this challenge right now the outfit i would use is my HDX with a big baitrunner loaded with 30lb braid and if i had it i'd switch that for 10lb 832 braid and i have little to no doubt
i could hit 200yds.

abumike allow me to clear up fishbucket's statement about casting bait 140-150yds. that is for the most part a single team of casters that are all gary born disciples(myself included) that practice casting with him
they all use 20lb braid and clipped down rigs and at this point there may be more than dozen or so of them back in 06 when Gary "educated" me but, don't get it confused there might be 10-20 guys 
out of 200-300 guys fishing these tournaments that can cast that far if you want to find them they are ussually the guys winning repeatedly. hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

very good post


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mark, no need to clear it up for me. I got the meaning and my reply stands.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I still have not gotten around to spooling up a Daiwa EmblemX with 20 pound braid so all my distance work is done with 525M's and Daiwa SL30SH and Daiwa SL20SHV and mono..

Mullet Head will survive a 200 MPH impact.....................I have no radar gun.........this is a guesstimate on a break off that went out there well over my normal cast...........This was a modified "Brinson" cast in that it was a shock knot blowup and very little of the leader material was still connected to the Drum rig which was the "Mike Hayes" rig with a small mullet head and this baby got some serious distance with a NW tailwind

I have hit both the north and south rail on Avon a bunch of times, there is just not a lot of room there. My short drop pendulum would actually be starting above and outside of the north rail by several feet and would be mighty close to the south rail on the forward stroke. If I hit the north rail on the ocean side, I stand a good chance of breaking off my rod tip. This pendulum cast is so bad ass compared to my old long drop Hatteras cast that it may be worth it to take the chance...Them Kinnakeeters will be crying if I find a way to make it fit, mostly by keeping my arms above my shoulders. Of course there is enough room on Avalon and Nags Head and hopefully they will put Rodanthe Tee back and I will fish there like in the past.....and I will fish how I want.


I would like to see the northern spinner fellas cast some day are you fellas using just a groundcast?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Possible?? Yes. Likely?? No.
> 
> 600 feet is a long cast.
> 
> ...


*TYU very much !!! *


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Field casting vs beach casting. 

I've been in the distance game for a long time, 14 years since I fisrt stepped out there with 8nbait mentality and proceeded to get my but kicked... bad...  

Field casting (and yes, I consider castamucks field casting) obviously differs from the beach in many ways. Solid footing, tweaked reels and power casts are the norm. One of the biggest advantages to field casting is the wind. Tournaments are set up with the wind to your back if at all possible. A 15 mph tail wind can add 10+% distance over dead air. 

With all out tourney gear an 800' cast with the tailwind becomes 720ish in dead air. Add bait (even a clip down rig) and you can knock another 15-20% off that distance. That gets you down to or under 600' (remember we are still on a field with a top tier caster, great footing and a power cast). Like I said earlier in the thread, possible but very difficult. 

Now, step out onto the beach, add even a mild 10 mph _headwind_ feet in the sand and a more conservative beach cast and you are knocking off another 20-25% (probably more) getting you back down into the 150 yard range.

An honest 450' cast from the beach is awesome, in NJ or NC.

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Field casting vs beach casting.
> 
> I've been in the distance game for a long time, 14 years since I fisrt stepped out there with 8nbait mentality and proceeded to get my but kicked... bad...
> 
> ...


yep nuff said......


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Heck, even a tailwind can mess me up when using decent sized baits. Many times I've had a sudden gust blow during mid cast that caught my bunker head like a sail and put it out of position just enough to rob me of a decent cast. Even as a tailwind strong gusts can be equally annoying as helpful.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

200 mph mullet head blues


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

tommy,
i think we're on the same page, so here's what i did. i took a 12ft penn powerstick with a shimano 6500B loaded with 20lb braid over to my old practice field. armed with a sharpie and a gps i marked off 100ft intrvals on the line out to 600ft and reeled the line back on the reel. next i selected a clipped down rig and "baited it with a 3in curly tail grub and hit a series of casts with the hook clipped and unclipped. now to measure the distance i would reel in all the slack and then look for a marking on the field my longest cast with this outfit was in the 450-475ft range. then i went over to a stretch of the river that has packed sand and hit another series of casts. i did the seme series of clipped and unclipped and the longest casts here were in the 430-450ft range now between the 2 series all of the longer casts came with the hook clipped not that this should be a surprise i was surprised by distance. not that this is a top notch combo but i was expecting to hit 500ft with this outfit in either setting since i have hit a gps measured 510ft casting down this same beach with a 12ft okuma solaris. based on these numbers if i had to guess that 600ft is possible i would still say what you said about a longer rod(13-14ft), braided line in the 10-20lb range and definately a clipped down rig with fishbites. anyone else wanna give it a shot?


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Here in east Texas, I live fairly close to the Lake Livingston dam. Downriver from the dam, access is restricted, with high fences on land going up to the river bed, and a cable across the river. You can not cross the cable, or gorillas in Homeland Security uniforms will appear out of nowhere, and they will mess up your day.
There are some huge catfish which can be caught, if you can get bait close to the dam. The only way that can be done is with a boat, with a built on casting platform. I've been there, eyeballing the cable to the dam, appears to be 170 - 200 yards. 
There are guides who take clients out to the cable and fish from there. It's pretty much accepted here those guides can put some bait close to the dam. I have not witnessed it, but I would like to see what they do, how they do it, and what equipment they use. 
I'll see if I can find out more.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

mark,i'm thinking if you did that with your outfit.....,a century 12'6" slingshot,tica abyss with 20ld braid and a small piece of bloodworm on a clip down rig should get close to 200.
a 3" curly tail grub has to be much less aerodynamic than a piece of bloodworm.
when we finally get to hold our cast a muck i am going to try that exact outfit
if i can get close i'll know the better casters(such as you) will be able to do it.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

fish bucket,

i wasn't trying to sandbag myself with the grub i used it to represent a strip bait and if i had to guess i would say those distances would be about right for them on a clipped down rig.
if i would have used just a worm i may have gained 15-20 feet at best. also if i didn't mention it all casts were off the ground not pendulum or aerialised OTG casts. i checked out the 2007 tournament results to and that year we coul only do OTG casts too and it was mono vs braid between me and Gary again and that was shown in the results.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

rumor is reelinrod hit 632ft using braid and a 125g weight. i don't know what he used for "bait"


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm waiting for results of cast-a-muck to see how they did


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Guarantee it was not done with 8oz and a Cob head......


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

AbuMike said:


> Guarantee it was not done with 8oz and a Cob head......


nope sure wasn't, but i heard somebody hit 460ft using 8&bait drum rig and trust me if he couldn't do it don't think anyone will anytime soon.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone know for sure if the 632 was with bait or not.......


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Hooked Up said:


> anyone know for sure if the 632 was with bait or not.......


no bait just a sinker.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Was that the long cast of the day?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

no that went to a guy with a conv reel 664 ish


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> no that went to a guy with a conv reel 664 ish


and no bait no doubt...all that chest thumping is is for naught without a baited rig...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Conventional guy "smoked" Reeling Rod?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Bible material


----------

